# Hear my first single



## Paranoize (Dec 29, 2009)

Please rate and comment


----------



## Aramis (Mar 1, 2009)

Great, in quite modernistic spirit, but I also can see influece of Bruckner. And those neat references to early polyphony and pre-Bach counterpoint? Paramount!


----------



## Argus (Oct 16, 2009)

Aramis said:


> Great, in quite modernistic spirit, but I also can see influece of Bruckner. And those neat references to early polyphony and pre-Bach counterpoint? Paramount!


 Very good. I read your review before I clicked on the link and wasn't sure whether you were being sarcastic. I should have had no doubt. Good consistency.


----------



## Air (Jul 19, 2008)

Nah, Aramis is never sarcastic. 

And I agree, it's quite good.


----------



## Mozartgirl92 (Dec 13, 2009)

Nice song, I rarely like music of that type but I liked your song.


----------



## MJTTOMB (Dec 16, 2007)

Aramis said:


> Great, in quite modernistic spirit, but I also can see influece of Bruckner. And those neat references to early polyphony and pre-Bach counterpoint? Paramount!


Quite! It calls to mind a fantastic combination of Steve Reich and Claudio Monteverdi, while still maintaining a strictly Romantic feel.

Simply stunning.


----------

